# Smith vs. Costa



## DeepSouthFly

Which one is better? I have pair of Fathoms 580 lens and I don't have a problem with them but is the chromapop lens from smith better? 
Somebody shed some light.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Smith glass for the win.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Better? oh my, here we go....my advice would be to compare your 580's vs the Smiths try as many frames as you can, try different lens colors...ect. If the frames don't fit your face well the lenses won't be your problem. When I got a new pair I must have tried on 30 different styles across multiple brands, spent like 1.5hrs at Cabelas' (think the lady at the counter was annoyed..lol). Then spend some time switching between lenses to see if there are any big differences, everyone sees things a bit different and what may work well for one may not for another. I have 2 pairs of Costa Fantails 580G, one with an amber green mirror and one with blue mirror lens, these work for me..they fit my face well and the lenses do their job...good luck


----------



## Sublime

I really like Smith glass. I have had my glasses for 8 years and they still look great. They have been to Florida 3 times, all up and down the Texas coast, Colorado, Hawaii etc...


----------



## TylertheTrout2

I bough some Smiths Chromapops last summer to jump on the Smith Bandwagon, the lenses delaminated around the edges within bout 3 months (plastic). Im on the water almost every day (Para-sail Captain + fish on my off days) so they get used in the salt ALOT...The old costa frames used to delaminate quickly as well, Ive heard they improved this but I let them go years ago. Ive been with the Maui Jim Peahis for couple years now. Bronze mirror lense. They are the bomb~!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The way a frame fits your face contours is a bigger factor than lenses in my opinion. What I'm saying is if you have awesome lenses and the frames let a lot of light in around the edges you won't get the best performance possible. I wear Costa Blackfins because they are the only frame I have found that fit my face right.


----------



## Limp Shrimp

I really like both... I have a pair of 580s and wore costa's forever until I had a pair delaminate.. The only problem I've had with the smiths are they don't stay hung on GPS cables very well when you forget them and your running 40 in a good chop.. They also don't float very well. They appeared to go straight down, but it was hard to tell at that speed..


----------



## mtoddsolomon

My only complaint from costa is the rubber on the frames comes off quickly and when you send them in to costa it's like 3 months before you get them back. I usually have to send mine in once a year. I plan on trying some smith frames on soonfor that reason alone.


----------



## krash

I've had bothe, several Costa's that always got handed down to my son.. got Smiths not ChromaPop but I love them and they been going strong now for 2 years.. They are great for the inshore flats I fish... but its a personal choice. If they fit correctly and you get the correct color lenses, I'd say one is as good as the other. I find the Smiths are better for me in low light and put them on earlier than I did the Costas early morning soon after sunrise. 
I do wish I had another pair in Blue-mirror for offshore. 

Similar to the question Ford vs Chevy Truck ?


----------



## K3anderson

The costa 580g lens is superior unfortunately (except in lowlight versions where Smith is better). I have both and bought the Smith because I was sick of the rubber falling off of the costas every 6-8 months. Theyre very close, but, 580G wins. Most of my friends are switch to the RCI's now and I will probably try those next time my Costa's fall apart. I just wish costa would get their act together with the adhesive they use.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

K3anderson said:


> The costa 580g lens is superior unfortunately (except in lowlight versions where Smith is better). I have both and bought the Smith because I was sick of the rubber falling off of the costas every 6-8 months. Theyre very close, but, 580G wins. Most of my friends are switch to the RCI's now and I will probably try those next time my Costa's fall apart. I just wish costa would get their act together with the adhesive they use.


I have sent my Costa Blackfins in so many times I bought another pair so I would not be without shades while they are replacing the frames due to the rubber coming loose. They FINALLY changed the bonding process, firmness of the rubber and the placement of the rubber on the new frames. I just got the Blackfin version 2.0 last month.


----------



## sotilloa1078

I've used Smith for a long time. Their glass lenses are good. Chromapop only comes in the "poly" style lense. They have a bad de lamination problem with the lenses. But they do work well. I now wear Costa's 580G. The new rubber they use is way different than before and is placed in specific spots on the frame unlike in the past. Like stated the fit of the frame is more important. Also in my opinion the costa glass is way more scratch resistant.


----------



## tomahawk

mtoddsolomon said:


> My only complaint from costa is the rubber on the frames comes off quickly and when you send them in to costa it's like 3 months before you get them back. I usually have to send mine in once a year. I plan on trying some smith frames on soonfor that reason alone.


That is the very reason I have not had Costas for years and will never have another pair. Sending frames is for repair every year for glasses at that pricepoint is freaking ridiculous. Now that I have to have prescription lenses $$$$, there is no way I will gamble on costa....


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I have a pair of RCI's in the mosquito lagoon frame. They just kill my hears if I wear them all day. I didn't get to try them on when I bought online. Can't really find them up here in the panhandle. As far as lens goes I do like them. Very clear but not very scratch resistant.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

sotilloa1078 said:


> Also in my opinion the costa glass is way more scratch resistant.


That's disappointing, My costas are scratched all to hell and I was hoping smiths would be a little more durable in that regard.


----------



## Barbs_deep

sotilloa1078 said:


> I've used Smith for a long time. Their glass lenses are good. Chromapop only comes in the "poly" style lense. They have a bad de lamination problem with the lenses. But they do work well. I now wear Costa's 580G. The new rubber they use is way different than before and is placed in specific spots on the frame unlike in the past. Like stated the fit of the frame is more important. Also in my opinion the costa glass is way more scratch resistant.


Smith fixed the delam problem with their lenses. Going strong after a year and everyday use. 

You are also comparing a glass Costa lens to a plastic Smith lens... the scratching problem is a no brainer. Go buy a pair of plastic costas as see how they hold up to scratches. Glass also shatters every time when dropped. Plastic is where it's at unless you like a heavy glass lens constantly slipping off of your face.


----------



## Jfack

I made a thread on this before. I compared my 580g to the smith chromapops. I've been wearing the smiths ever since. I keep the costas for driving, but will most likely sell them for another pair of smiths. Honestly I wouldn't think the weight difference is a big deal, but now when I wear my costas all day I can for sure feel the difference. 

The smiths seem to let a little more light in which is key when sight fishing a little earlier and later in the day. I think they even advertise that they let more of certain wavelengths in. I have brought both fishing and compared side by side a few times now. 

I don't think you can go wrong either way though. Both are great. Fit should be your first priority.


----------



## K3anderson

Barbs_deep said:


> Smith fixed the delam problem with their lenses.


My brand new Smith Delamed in 4 months. Nothing is fixed.


----------



## duppyzafari

An opinion on Maui Jim was not requested, BUT, I'll offer a hearty +1 to the Bronze Lens recommendation above. Love Maui Jim, Love the Warranty, Love the fast turnaround on warranty repairs to the glasses when I broke them - TWICE.

Check them out. I wear the Banyans and they rule.


----------



## Barbs_deep

K3anderson said:


> My brand new Smith Delamed in 4 months. Nothing is fixed.


What frame and how did you purchase ? Have multiple frames that I have been wearing the past year or more with zero issues.

My first pair of chromapops from 3 years ago when they first came out had a very, very minor delam in the upper corner. Smith will also gladly fix for you.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

i have heard good stuff about maui's too.


----------



## sjrobin

Number one problem when sight fishing is seeing the fish. Mirror lenses will de-laminate. I would not use them. Often overlooked, but Kaenon makes an excellent poly lens in copper shades with three levels of light transmission. I have a pair of yellow polarized that are very good in low light. I like the Smith frames and lens also. Costa frames that fit my head are not as durable as Smith and Kaenon. I have two pairs each of Smith and Kaenon.


----------



## K3anderson

Barbs_deep said:


> What frame and how did you purchase ?


Guide's Choice. Purchased directly from Smith as a replacement for another pair of delam'd Smith's. And my buddy has the same ones and the same thing happened to him in 6 months. 

The Smith lowlight is the best lens for early morning etc., but, like I said Costa 580G is superior for all around. Sadly the rubber all falls off the frames. I'm going to try the RCI next. The guys around here say they are the best of both worlds and dont fall apart.


----------



## krash

This same question comes up every once in a while... its almost always Smith vs. Costa...

With every other pickup truck having a "SaltLife" decal I always wonder why no-one ever brings them up. I figured everyone that had a decal must be wearing them, maybe it just makes the truck go faster.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

It just lets everyon know that they are loving that salt life.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

krash said:


> This same question comes up every once in a while... its almost always Smith vs. Costa...
> 
> With every other pickup truck having a "SaltLife" decal I always wonder why no-one ever brings them up. I figured everyone that had a decal must be wearing them, maybe it just makes the truck go faster.


Zeiss makes the lenses for SaltLife shades.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I love riding around town and seeing all the salt life stickers on small sedans from Ohio and Indiana. They are certainly living the salt life


----------



## sotilloa1078

Barbs_deep said:


> Smith fixed the delam problem with their lenses. Going strong after a year and everyday use.
> 
> You are also comparing a glass Costa lens to a plastic Smith lens... the scratching problem is a no brainer. Go buy a pair of plastic costas as see how they hold up to scratches. Glass also shatters every time when dropped. Plastic is where it's at unless you like a heavy glass lens constantly slipping off of your face.


Barbs I had 5 pairs of smiths. Glass and chromapop. I'm not comparing glass vs poly I'm comparing glass vs glass. I still have smiths ones I got back 7 months or so ago that are delaminated. Me personally I don't care if I have to send glasses in. I always have a back up pair. they both make good glasses.


----------



## sotilloa1078

mtoddsolomon said:


> That's disappointing, My costas are scratched all to hell and I was hoping smiths would be a little more durable in that regard.


I was talking glass to glass. The poly lenses will scratch a lot easier. The weight savings is nice but damn it they scratch easy!


----------



## sotilloa1078

K3anderson said:


> Guide's Choice. Purchased directly from Smith as a replacement for another pair of delam'd Smith's. And my buddy has the same ones and the same thing happened to him in 6 months.
> 
> The Smith lowlight is the best lens for early morning etc., but, like I said Costa 580G is superior for all around. Sadly the rubber all falls off the frames. I'm going to try the RCI next. The guys around here say they are the best of both worlds and dont fall apart.


Costa has new rubber they are using and it is holding up nicely. Also the have come out with frames without rubber and with a finish that is actually pretty interesting. It grips to your face and is very tough.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

what about maui jim's? and if you wanna see some salt life stickers come to south alabama. winning crowd up here.


----------



## Hardluk81

Ocean waves! I've got atleast 5yrs on my current pair. Never broke or delaminated and I wear them all day everyday. Same thing goes for the pair I had before this but unfortunately they don't float. I walked out in the surf with my little girl raising her over the waves when one took them off my face.


----------



## SomaliPirate

My wife just unboxed her new Smith's with the Chromapop yesterday. I'm highly impressed and want a pair myself.


----------



## Str8-Six

I've had my two pairs of Costas for about ten years. No delamination on 580, just rubber replacement one time. I would rather have an issue with the rubber come off since I can still use the lense till I get them fixed. Delamination seems to be common problem with Smiths which I am not ok with(only have one pair on my boat).


----------



## YnR

sjrobin said:


> Number one problem when sight fishing is seeing the fish. Mirror lenses will de-laminate. I would not use them. Often overlooked, but Kaenon makes an excellent poly lens in copper shades with three levels of light transmission. I have a pair of yellow polarized that are very good in low light. I like the Smith frames and lens also. Costa frames that fit my head are not as durable as Smith and Kaenon. I have two pairs each of Smith and Kaenon.


All of the current polarized lenses offered by Costa and Smith can delaminate. It doesn't matter if it's glass or poly. Both types have multiple coatings that can separate. My most recent pair of polycarbonates from Smith delaminated. The nice thing is Smith replaced them with a current model despite them being five years old. 

The Smith vs Costa is another Ford vs Chevy truck debate. Find the frames that fit and feel right and the appropriate color lenses, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## sjrobin

I agree YNR but I have not seen de-laminations except for Costa mirror. That may be due to the fact the frames don't last as long as the lenses(except scratches) in my experience. Also I try not to leave lenses inside 125 deg F vehicles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> Number one problem when sight fishing is seeing the fish. Mirror lenses will de-laminate. I would not use them. Often overlooked, but Kaenon makes an excellent poly lens in copper shades with three levels of light transmission. I have a pair of yellow polarized that are very good in low light. I like the Smith frames and lens also. Costa frames that fit my head are not as durable as Smith and Kaenon. I have two pairs each of Smith and Kaenon.


I have two pairs of Costa 580G Blackfins that have the original green mirror lenses and they have not delaminated after 6-7 years.


----------



## sjrobin

Just keep sending them back to Costa. They do have a great warranty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> Just keep sending them back to Costa. They do have a great warranty.


I get my 580Gs for $155 and own two pair of green mirrors so if I send them in I am never without them. I have the new matte grey frames with copper glass silver mirror on the way for early morning, cloudy and low light sight casting.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Got the smith Colton chromapop today. So far I've noticed they're a little brighter than the costa amber 580 but I like it. Plus these things are light compared to the costas, you don't even feel like they're there. Time will tell on how they hold up but I'm impressed


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> Got the smith Colton chromapop today. So far I've noticed they're a little brighter than the costa amber 580 but I like it. Plus these things are light compared to the costas, you don't even feel like they're there. Time will tell on how they hold up but I'm impressed


Plastic lenses are lighter than glass. I'm assuming you are comparing to glass?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I have no idea. They're brown


----------



## Jfack

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Plastic lenses are heavier than glass. I'm assuming you are comparing to glass?


no plastic lenses are for sure lighter. the smiths are a lighter sunglass. Not by a huge amount but I've weighed them in my 580g vs chromapop thread. It is noticeable after wearing all day too.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah exactly what I said, brown.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yeah exactly what I said, brown.


I heard you! Haha
I thought all Smith's were plastic lenses and you were comparing them to glass Costas. That's all!


----------



## hferrell87

Have many pairs of Costa's and still wear them for certain applications, but for sight fishing in shallow water, the Smith Chromopop's are top notch and a bit lighter than the 580-G's, which is really nice for long days on the flats. Very happy with my Smith's!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I need to send you guys some neck excercises if shades get too heavy to fish all day!


----------



## Jfack

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I need to send you guys some neck excercises if shades get too heavy to fish all day!


Haha I used to think the same. It really isn't a deal breaker but have you tried smiths out? Whenever you wear them and go back to costas you'll for sure notice the difference. 
On the thread I made when I weighed my 580g fan tails to the guides choice chromapop, the smiths were 10g lighter. The smiths are also a bit bigger. I don't think weight beats out frame fitment on your face, but it for sure is a big plus that I never realized until wearing smiths more and more.


----------



## Cam

Couple guys I know swear by these:

https://www.ryderseyewear.com/eyewe...polarized&lens-colour=green-with-silver-flash


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jfack said:


> Haha I used to think the same. It really isn't a deal breaker but have you tried smiths out? Whenever you wear them and go back to costas you'll for sure notice the difference.
> On the thread I made when I weighed my 580g fan tails to the guides choice chromapop, the smiths were 10g lighter. The smiths are also a bit bigger. I don't think weight beats out frame fitment on your face, but it for sure is a big plus that I never realized until wearing smiths more and more.


I have a big ol biscuit head, I don't know if lighter shades would help. Costa Blackfins frame fits my face better than anything I have tried but I never tried Smiths. I am reluctant due to all the Smith lenses delaminating I keep hearing and reading about.


----------



## Jfack

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a big ol biscuit head, I don't know if lighter shades would help. Costa Blackfins frame fits my face better than anything I have tried but I never tried Smiths. I am reluctant due to all the Smith lenses delaminating I keep hearing and reading about.


I hear ya. Both are great sunglasses. I'm willing to bet you'd appreciate the lighter weight though if you found a pair of smiths that fit. I can't speak for the delam. My costas and smiths have been fine. I've had to send costas back for the rubbers but that ain't a big deal. 

if your costas are in good shape and fit perfect there really isn't much of a reason to switch anyway. Whenever it's time though you should try some smiths out. Swap a buddy for the day or something


----------



## coconutgroves

I sent back my Smith Guide's Choice ChromaPops because the bronze mirror finish had rubbed off. I have another Smith ChromaPop lens in blue mirror and clean them the same way without any issues. For some reason, the bronze mirrored just don't hold up.

So Smith exchanged the Guide's Choice for the a new pair. I took them on a recent 7 day trip and by day 5, the finish had already started to rub off. To clean them, I would pour fresh water on the lens to remove any salt, then use a soft microfiber cloth. This is the same way I clean my other glasses and never had an issue.

While I love the clarify and color from the bronze mirrored CP lenses, they simply just don't hold up and I cannot recommend them. I'll be exchanging these (again) for a standard pair (non-mirrored) version of the same glasses.

My original comments hold true...

Costas go back because of frame issues
Smith's go back because of lens issues


----------



## sjrobin

Kaenon


----------



## Jfack

Quick update, sold my last pair of costas to order a second pair of smiths.

While on the phone with smith i asked about chromapop +(plus) vs regular chromapop. They said the chromapop + are tri-(something scientific) and more durable, clear, and scratch resistant when compared to normal non-plus chromapop. My guides choice with zero issues are chromapop +. Im wondering if you guys with delam issues have the normal chromapop lenses? 

So they have chromapop + (best), chromapop mirror, chromapop normal. Maybe those who had issues can tell us which lens exactly they had.


----------



## krash

I've had no issues with my Guides Choice Smiths, mirrored, but not Chromapop... me being kinda color blind many colors blend into brown so I figured whats the use.. got the PhotoChromic... wich seem to darked as the day grows brighter.

Just the other day I was in my eye doctors office, a friend, and I asked her why they don'y carry Smiths... she said I am the only person who comes in and ask for them, she said most every fisherman wants Costa's... but they carry Maui, RayBan, and Oakley and always tries to sell me on them. Supposedly Oakley as a new lense called Prism and is supposed to be good for water activities. She said they don' carry Costa because there are just to many frame and lense options and take up to much shelf space.

A few years ago she sold me a pair of Oakleys that I like, very light weight, had Irridium based (reddish) with gold mirror polarized lenses "Straight Jacket" frame... in less than a year they delaminated, they called it crazing, and blew off me trying to get a warranty claim and gave me a pair of black mirrored lenses that had in the shop. I still wear them pretty much every day unless fishing. They probably would be good fo biking or volleyball, but they were just to dark for fishing.


----------



## Jfack

krash said:


> Supposedly Oakley as a new lense called Prism and is supposed to be good for water activities.


ehhhhh oakleys.... idk why but everytime i think of oakleys i think of white frame jersey shore blowout affliction wearing cocky dudes lol. Im sure they're good but the whole bionic weird straight ear frames just seem like they suck. Like here we don't want to make a sunglass that fits properly, we want to straight ear them so they don't properly fit anyone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon




----------



## Jfack

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 8884


Nailed it. Haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jfack said:


> no plastic lenses are for sure lighter. the smiths are a lighter sunglass. Not by a huge amount but I've weighed them in my 580g vs chromapop thread. It is noticeable after wearing all day too.


Yeah I just saw my post and edited it. Beers! 
Glass is heavier for sure, must have been one of those nights.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Smith CP or Maui's would be my personal preference. I know Costa makes good sunglasses, but it seems like every Southern Tide bermuda short wearing frat boy has a blue lens pair dangling from his croakies - even at the bar at 1130pm.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

tgjohnso said:


> Smith CP or Maui's would be my personal preference. I know Costa makes good sunglasses, but it seems like every Southern Tide bermuda short wearing frat boy has a blue lens pair dangling from his croakies - even at the bar at 1130pm.


You been stalking me?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

hahaha good stuff. I kinda agree. When Costas first came to my attention they were made for fishing. Now Luke Bryan and Kenny Chesney have had frame lines with them and I just think it's a social thing now. Not taking away from their lens cause I was on the water last weekend and started off with my RCI's and as the sun got up ended up putting the Costas 580g copper lens back on. Could see better but not a lot better. That being said, I'm trying to sell my Fathoms. Ordered a pair of Smiths Chromapop bronze mirror. Ready to try them out.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I LOVE my Smith Chromapops and my Costas. Couple things...I have a large head, Costas frames aren't nearly as comfy, need to take us neanderthals into consideration. Smith lenses are awesome, sure wish they made glass lenses again.


----------

